# need members



## deerslayer2

need members  for 07 in marion county about 30 miles frm talbotton 170 acers no utility;s alchahol and drug free i bring my kids so no fowl language.. qdm club.dues are $300 please send pm if interrested

heres somepics of club


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

which direction from Talbatton and how many members are hunting the land?


----------



## Blue Iron

Would ya'll be interested in a coon hunting member?


----------



## JayTee

PM sent.


----------



## Brett

*lease*

When will you know for sure how many spots will be open.


----------



## Brett

*lease*

pm sent


----------



## celticfisherman

I am looking for a turkey club mostly and bow hunting. Any gobblers?


----------



## JReese2021

I'm looking for anew lease for my father and I to hunt.  We hunt just outside of Beuna Vista but the land is being sold this year.  If you have a couple of openings please PM some contact info so I can talk to you about the lease.  Thanks.


----------



## deerslayer2

its on 41 toward buna vista 30 miles from talboton no coon hunting should know how many members by end of febuary has turkey


----------



## deerslayer2

ttt


----------



## Brett

*lease*

my email is in a pm i sent. Let me know when yo have openings. Thanks


----------



## deerslayer2

i did not receave your pm try again


----------



## deerslayer2

ttt


----------



## Brett

I just tried to pm you again. Thanks


----------



## deerslayer2

pm received i wiil call you


----------



## deerslayer2

ttt


----------



## SouthGAHunter

pm for you


----------



## rambo73

sounds interesting pm with some info and i will get back with you. thanks


----------



## deerslayer2

what other info do you want


----------



## mark new

how about trappers/bunny hunting ????


----------



## deerslayer2

sorry deer and turkey only for now members will have to vote to decide if anything else is hunted


----------



## deerslayer2

ttt


----------



## GA1dad

bump


----------



## hoghunter1

*club*

pm sent


----------



## GA1dad

One less opening,,,,,,,,I'm in!   Y'all better get in touch with Deerslayer2, season will be here before you know it.


----------



## deerslayer2

club full as of now thanks


----------



## deerslayer2

ok folks as of now i have 1 opening for sure possibly 2 if interrested send pm


----------



## deerslayer2

alright now i know i definitly need 2 members pm if interested


----------



## deerslayer2

members still needed


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE

bump


----------



## 101405

*need a place to hunt*

what direction  from talbotton is the land ? Ilive in coweta county. do you need any more members? please let me know.


----------



## hh1271

iam interested in your land forlease i have a class 3 firearms license, that means that i can posess a fully auto matic weapon. i have an m60 vietnam era belt fed fully automatic machine gun.i am looking for an isolated area that i can shoot this weapon and other fully automatic weapons that are in my collection on weekends only.   please send pm asap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 101405

how soon do you need the dues? how many acres ? how many people are in ? do you want cash ,check?  can you give me more info? don't drink hunt by myself just need a place to hunt don't bowhunt.


----------



## deerslayer2

sent you a pm


----------



## mark new

we ar having a meeting on 3/10/and 3/17 to show all club stands that can be signed in on a daily bassis
call
mark during the day for details
770 301 6586


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE

bump


----------



## deerslayer2

ttt


----------



## RATTLER

ttt
deerslayeer2 is good guy if i was lookin i would join


----------



## deerslayer2

thanks rattler. still need 1 or 2 more. pm if interrested


----------



## deerslayer2

i took another woodys member down to look at property today lots of deer sign evry where as of now its me and 1 other member would like at least 1 more will take 2


----------



## deerslayer2

still looking


----------



## deerslayer2

ok as it stands now if everyone gets in that said they where i have 1 opening left


----------



## deerslayer2

i have myself and 1 other for sure 2 lookers if they get in club is full


----------



## deerslayer2

ok just found out 1 looker cant get inso i have my self 1 other 1 looker and 1 opening for sure


----------



## deerslayer2

went down with another memmber this weekend still alot of deer and turkey sign talked with guy on lease next to us he said the place is covered with turkey and deer. they took a 10 and 2   8's last season lease is due soon realy need to get members pm if interested


----------



## 99Roadking

Hey everyone, I walked this property with deerslayer2 this weekend. Lots of deer and turkey sign  . Some of biggest turkey track I have ever seen.
This property has great potential this season and in the future. It is just north of Buena Vista.
I can vouch for the conversation with the lease member on the adjoining property. Seems easy to get along with.
Deerslayer2 is a great guy. Had a good time with him and his kids.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE

nice meeting you! i am deerslayer2 son!


----------



## deerslayer2

any takers


----------



## 99Roadking

Marion County, just north of Buena Vista. 170+/- acres.


----------



## deerslayer2

ok i need 1 more


----------



## deerslayer2

still need 1 more


----------



## 60Grit

I'll trade you 3 good tires for a membership...


----------



## deerslayer2

well we do need someone to do all the labor sweat work  and tears  hey you could even bring your 4 wheeler to drag my deer out with we could also use a camp cook   my son can do dishes and after that you can hunt


----------



## 60Grit

deerslayer2 said:


> well we do need someone to do all the labor sweat work  and tears  hey you could even bring your 4 wheeler to drag my deer out with we could also use a camp cook   my son can do dishes and after that you can hunt


 
I've already got one wife....


----------



## deerslayer2

oh yeah thats like a hunny do list i would say ok just be camp cook but food poison scares the out of me and i will eventualy get tired of longhorn even though you do buy so do you like outback


----------



## deerslayer2

still need 2more i have myself and gunsaler have others saying they will join but havent seen commitment  first 2 people to show money is in im talking to the adjoining propertys president we are discussing combineing propertys they have 500+ acers if that happens you will be able to hunt over 700 acers for $300


----------



## deerslayer2

ttt


----------



## deerslayer2

ttt


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

How many members are there total?


----------



## 60Grit

That tire offer still stands???


----------



## deerslayer2

i cant beleave your trying to trade me your kids swings for a member ship let me talk to my kids they may want a swing


----------



## 99Roadking

Bump for a good guy, and a great opportunity


----------



## deerslayer2

thanks buddy it was a pleasure meeting you


----------



## deerslayer2

ttt still looking


----------



## deerslayer2




----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE

bump for dad!


----------



## 60Grit

tires???


----------



## deerslayer2

just a swangin


----------



## deerslayer2

well once again club is full if evreyone paysup


----------



## deerslayer2

still no funds so im going to say first one with funds is in


----------



## 60Grit

3 tires???


----------



## deerslayer2

quit depriveing those kids and give them there swings back


----------



## 60Grit

deerslayer2 said:


> quit depriveing those kids and give them there swings back


They can swing from limbs like I had to.... 

I need all the leverage I can get with the wife stealing,,,,err,,uhh,,,getting most of my paycheck, and the PSA dues eating up the rest.....


----------



## deerslayer2

i here ya brother


----------



## 60Grit

deerslayer2 said:


> i here ya brother


Here's ya one more bump for the evening.

Folks if I didn't already have a club I'd be hunting in this one just for the company Deerslayer2 is a great fella.

Plus he is the camp cook and clean up lady. Ya can't beat that for those kinda dues....


----------



## whchunter

deerslayer2 said:


> need members  for 07 in marion county about 30 miles frm talbotton 170 acers no utility;s alchahol and drug free i bring my kids so no fowl language.. qdm club.dues are $300 please send pm if interrested
> 
> heres somepics of club



I thought you said no alcohol or drugs so who was the drunk that ran into all them trees?


----------



## deerslayer2

i dont know had to be a trespasser with good size horns and if i catch that fellar ill post his pics im going to have to hang him


----------



## deerslayer2

still need members


----------



## 60Grit

Were you able to combine clubs to get to that 700 acre number for $300 dues???


----------



## deerslayer2

well im in it and the presidents of the other one is in mine i still need 1 member man this is going to be prime hunting i cant wait till season opens


----------



## deerslayer2

officialy 1 member needed


----------



## sammy

*sammy*

do you still need members and how many will there be total and what is the closets town . thank you sammy


----------



## deerslayer2

still looking for 1 member


----------



## 60Grit

deerslayer2 said:


> still looking for 1 member


 
I have three tires and a washer and dryer???


----------



## deerslayer2

scooter1 said:


> I have three tires and a washer and dryer???


keep going your getting there all you like now is the house and truck to go with


----------



## COONDOG1717

HOW MANY ACERS WHATARE DUES


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE

I am his son and there are 170 acres and I don't rmember dues!


----------



## d45

BUMP!


----------



## 60Grit

deerslayer2 said:


> keep going your getting there all you like now is the house and truck to go with


 
The truck is going this week, however we can negotiate the house.

Meet me at Longhorns with your checkbook....


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE

scooter1 said:


> The truck is going this week, however we can negotiate the house.
> 
> Meet me at Longhorns with your checkbook....



He said he would bring the rubber check book!


----------



## deerslayer2

club is full thanks


----------



## 60Grit

deerslayer2 said:


> club is full thanks


 
Dang, I thought we were getting close on the trade thing..... 

See if you get Longhorns next time we trade.

It's McDonalds from here on out...........


----------



## EddieB

Just PM you ,  If there is an opening I will take it.


----------

